# Autosmart berry blast air freshener.



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Anybody tried the berry blast air freshener. I thought it would be nice. It nearly makes me throw up. It smells like hairspray.

Avoid!!!!


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I like Berry Blast although it doesn't last very long.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

To the OP - choose your thread titles a bit more appropriately in future please!


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

I give the wifes car a little squirt of this every couple of weeks..... she seems to love it!

(note the use of the word "little" LOL)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

daffyduck said:


> Anybody tried the berry blast air freshener. I thought it would be nice. It nearly makes me throw up. It smells like hairspray.
> 
> Avoid!!!!


it smells nice and i used to sell it in my place :thumb:

so cause you don't like it,doesn't mean others wont,its like every other opinion :speechles


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Totally agree i love it, so does others.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

trick is to not use much - a tiny blast is all it needs


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

I used a tiny amount and three people asked me if I was spraying hairspray without knowing what it was.

Useless product just like the hanging air fresheners.

Anybody who hasnt tried, Id advise you not to.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

daffyduck said:


> I used a tiny amount and three people asked me if I was spraying hairspray without knowing what it was.
> 
> Useless product just like the hanging air fresheners.
> 
> ...


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

lol.

I'd say to people try it and give your own opinions.

I don't expect Autosmart would sell a product that smells of hairspray, if there wasn't a demand for it why would they sell it?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I love the Berry Blast, not keen on the Fruitbowl stuff though.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

berry blast great stuff
and then theres one what smells like refreshers you get in sweets shop ove them both


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

daffyduck said:


> Anybody tried the berry blast air freshener. I thought it would be nice. It nearly makes me throw up. It smells like hairspray.
> 
> Avoid!!!!


It smells nothing like hairspray....its super concentrate you only need a 1 second blast into one of the rear carpets and that is any more and its over powering.

I actually have a can in the house and do a couple of blasts in the living room...once a week....smells all nice n fruity!

I have been using it for years and its a great product...you migth want to read the instructions before slating a product chap!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have used it and I dont think it smells like Hairspray - Yes its superstrong but follow the instructions and it leaves a strong smell that freshens the air to whatever style you have Berry smell in my occasion


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

daffyduck said:


> I used a tiny amount and three people asked me if I was spraying hairspray without knowing what it was.
> 
> Useless product just like the hanging air fresheners.
> 
> *Anybody who hasnt tried, Id advise you not to*.


Why?? since when did your opinion become the final word in air fresheners, I think judging by the amount of people that seem to like the product your opinion is just that, your opinion. Maybe because I don't like Diet Coke I should start a post saying "diet coke is horrible, if you haven't tried it don't because I said so OK!"


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I have smelt it and it's ok.

As already said, yes it's strong but it lsts and i like it


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

i love the stuff. Infact everyone ive used it on loved it too 1 quick blast in the front then 1 in the back works for me


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

love both dont have the berry blast atm but got the fruitbowl like both...


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

I use it as well and it does not smell like hairspray to me.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i quiete like it, although i dont use it very often

very easy to overpower though, it comes out like a fire extinguisher :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> i quiete like it, although i dont use it very often
> 
> very easy to overpower though, it comes out like a fire extinguisher :lol:


Yeah and dont ever spray it on a flame :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally I love the product. If you have detailed a car that has had a pet presence then it can make the owner of the car really take note of a fresh smell.

It is the only Freshener in my collection:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

the "starburst" is quite nice too...


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

well looks like 90% or you are wrong... the op clearly said its awful and no one should ever buy it, im sure he's right.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Mate, if you aren't going to use it then feel free to send it my way! Bloody love the stuff. I (stupidly) smoke in my car sometimes and a quick shot of berryblast freshens it up to no end. As I said, feel free to send it up here if you aren't a fan!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

3 pages on air freshners - I love this site! :thumb:

Never tried it though


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> *3 pages on air freshners - I love this site! *:thumb:
> 
> Never tried it though


lol :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its awesome stuff :d

one quick blast in each footwell, is MORE than enough

ive just got the cool, and bubblegum too, the cool is ok, but the bubblegum makes me feel a bit sick :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cant beat a bit of fruity goodness Ian!!


----------



## NR1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Amazing stuff. Customers love it especially the girls!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the stuff!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

where can one buy this stuff, I'd love to try it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

nice smelling hairspray i go through 1 can a week:lol:,been using all fragrance's since the launch of them :lol::lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Eddy said:


> where can one buy this stuff, I'd love to try it?


as far as i know,its only autosmart or someone thats a re-seller :thumb:


----------



## Wol (Mar 31, 2008)

this is good stuff! id recommend it. and there are cheaper versions available, like with just about every other product out there


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

best airfreshner out. Don't try the cool as it's like lynx:thumb:


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

I thought it was more like cool water by davidoff


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah blast berry is really nice, cool is like cool water from davidoff my mum likes that one the citrus one is ok but I really prefer berry.

I havnt tried the others, just a quick squirt on the mats and it lasts a few days for me.

andd Diet coke is rank who ever it was that posted that. Im drinking cherry coke in droves at the moment over in the states.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

This just shows how subjective smells are!! sorry you didnt like the Berry one Daffy. thanks for all the positive feedback though. Look out for a new limited edition fragrance coming soon!
sue J
Autosmart marketing


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Is it me or does the Autosmart seem to smell the same as










Nilco Cranberry blast - around £2.49-£3.49 online or Makro, B&Q etc.

Same smell more of it and cheaper? 
(Sorry Sue)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a can an it didn't smell of hairspray,just very sugary sweet berry smell.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sue J said:


> This just shows how subjective smells are!! sorry you didnt like the Berry one Daffy. thanks for all the positive feedback though. Look out for a new limited edition fragrance coming soon!
> sue J
> Autosmart marketing


SPOILER ALERT.
That'll be the new Silvikrin fragrance I've read about is it? 
Anyway as for cherry blast i need some more now after my wife used it on her hair. She said it smelt the same and she didn't notice.
BTW-her hair looked a mess so i WOULD NOT recommend it as a hair spray.
AVOID.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Holy thread resurrection silverback!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

nick.s said:


> Holy thread resurrection silverback!


:lol::lol: I hadn't noticed that, good thread though and has made me look into buying some.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> :lol::lol: I hadn't noticed that, good thread though and has made me look into buying some.


Goes to show there is no such thing as bad publicity!


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> 3 pages on air freshners - I love this site! :thumb:
> 
> Never tried it though


Neither have i , but as its getting such good feeback i might try some now .

:speechles :speechles :speechles

Wait a minute , was the OP Mark form Autobrite in disguise .

Good one ... :thumb:


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I actually bought some berry fruit today and I have to say I weren't keen on the smell so won't be purchasing anymore, but each to their own. I have plenty of Bubblegum and also considering 'Cool' as bought some today too and it smells great.

As I say each to their own, I love Autosmart but doesn't mean I have to like every product they develop. (Although in fairness, I do like most)


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

And i actually like the smell. Doesn't smell like hairspray to me...


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I have a gallon of it. Fruity smell. Not as nice as cool or bubblegum but it's much better than **** and takeaway!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

If ya don't like it then light a match and spray! Friggin awesome, apparently!


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

where can you get Nilco at 3.50???


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

If anyone is local to me they are more than welcome to pop in and have the berry fruit.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

Got the berry and bubble gum versions, nothing like hair spray. 
Tend to give a tiny blast when parked up for the night so its mellowed by the morning. 
For 2.50 a can I think its great.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

mattwsm said:


> if ya don't like it then light a match and spray! Friggin awesome, apparently!


please dont


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

As you can tell from the comments here, there is nothing more subjective than fragrances. What one person loves, someone else may absolutely loathe. That's why we offer choice and change fragrances regularly. Most people find at least one fragrance that they like. Berry has consistently been the most popular fragrance but that still doesnt mean that it is for everyone. 

Incidentally, Blast is concentrated! You only need a short burst - no need to empty the can in the car.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sue J said:


> Incidentally, Blast is concentrated! You only need a short burst - no need to empty the can in the car.


i'll second that! Two short sharp bursts from my open boot manages to squirt my windscreen, and still lasts for upto a week


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I absolutely love this stuff, it lasts for ages and it only needs a quick blip of the spray.
It also makes an awesome flamethrower too but I would advise against trying it.


----------

